# Troy built 25 cc 4 stroke blower



## Donaldinky (Jun 16, 2013)

Found it in the trash it starts run wide open for 3 min and dies the plug is dry when I pull it out. Just wonder if this thing to keep or throw back in the dumpster where I found it.


----------



## ncpete (Jun 16, 2013)

keep it. If it runs like that, it would seem to be repairable.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 16, 2013)

loosen the fuel cap and try to re-start it. might just be a tank vent issue.


----------

